# Covering brick mantle with wood



## BenzMama (Mar 31, 2009)

We currently have a brick mantle over our fireplace & plans are to top it with wood. The brick mantle currently is made up of 5 rows of brick, each stepping back 1/2" - 3/4" from the row above, then has flat brick face on the whole wall. The top row is 7" deep. 

Should I drill & insert dowels to adhere the new wood top? Or should just plain construction adhesive be used?  Plans also include going down at least 2 rows over the brick with trim moulding on the new mantle.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome BenzMama:
If you can get a good straight mantle-piece that will lay well; then I would use Contec PL400 adhesive applied liberally. I am in favor of no exposed fasteners is at all possible. Be sure to give the adhesive 48 hours to set and cure before nailing any trim on it.
Glenn


----------



## BenzMama (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks! Got the Contec PL400 on my list. That will also save a bunch of mason bits! Now just need to decide on the final design of trim moulding...


----------



## tlcww (Apr 8, 2009)

Once the mantle piece is installed, I bet you will figure 
out a simple trimming solution.
Would love to see a pic of the finished project.


----------

